# The Jone'es have been beaten.



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

On my way back up from SW (Devon) on the M5 I saw bucket loads of motorhomes traveling down to the SW from the Bristol direction and obviously they had heard on the grape vine I was vacating that area.

But some were not carrying the obligatory Smart Car or dinkey toy on the back but Vintage Rollers, Bentleys and Buggatties and stuff. This has to be the peak of snobbery to have a vintage Roller to do local journeys from the campsite. 8O


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Thats one to put Clarkson and friends in a spin eh! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 108868 (Dec 26, 2007)

I've just made a few phone calls, just as I thought all my family have gone off for the weekend.

Regards

Brian Jones


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> On my way back up from SW (Devon) on the M5 I saw bucket loads of motorhomes traveling down to the SW from the Bristol direction and obviously they had heard on the grape vine I was vacating that area.
> 
> But some were not carrying the obligatory Smart Car or dinkey toy on the back but Vintage Rollers, Bentleys and Buggatties and stuff. This has to be the peak of snobbery to have a vintage Roller to do local journeys from the campsite. 8O


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Pusser, I am so sorry! I was in the Cathago Malibu, towing the 1931 Hispano-Suiza. I did instruct my man Hawkins to wave at all the lower orders at all times.
Please call and join us at www dot imsorich/motorhoming/vintagebaubles/drummersdreams. Hawkins will open the 'arrods 'amper & you can stuff your face, while I smoke myself silly.
This dreams will destruct in 10 seconds 10, 9, 8 ......


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Pusser what part of M5 was it ? There is a Classic Car show on at Shepton Mallet this weekend Lin


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Drummer said:


> Pusser, I am so sorry! I was in the Cathago Malibu, towing the 1931 Hispano-Suiza. I did instruct my man Hawkins to wave at all the lower orders at all times.
> Please call and join us at www dot imsorich/motorhoming/vintagebaubles/drummersdreams. Hawkins will open the 'arrods 'amper & you can stuff your face, while I smoke myself silly.
> This dreams will destruct in 10 seconds 10, 9, 8 ......


Hawkins is a good man. I can vouch for the fact he was waving at the lower orders which is very thoughtful as it does make us feel unimportant and a total waste of space. Look after him. 8)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

lindyloot said:


> Pusser what part of M5 was it ? There is a Classic Car show on at Shepton Mallet this weekend Lin


That is probably spot on having just looked on Autoroute to see where Shepton Mallet is. It was certainly in the final third of the M5 between Exeter and Bristol on my way to the M4. There were some really tasty vehicles going there and some owners could not afford motorhomes for there quarter of a million investments and were driving their vintage cars there.

I am not very interested in cars but never the less, I would have liked a poke around on a warm day.


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Pusser
What does one have to do to "Have a poke around on a warm day"
and is it legal,PC Correct, and anti ageist.
Regards
Tel
PS I only ask because we are here in Mallaga waiting for a warm day.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

tel999 said:


> Pusser
> What does one have to do to "Have a poke around on a warm day"
> and is it legal,PC Correct, and anti ageist.
> Regards
> ...


I'm not sure as my memory has the same reliability as messages written in the sand before the tide comes in.


----------

